# Neue Origin Version verbuggt? Fehler bei Installation!



## Sloth (11. August 2012)

Seit Stunden schon versuche ich BF3 neuzuinstallieren. Doch jedesmal, ob von Images oder Orginaldatenträgern, brach die Installation bei 99 % ab. Es könne nicht von von der Disc gelesen werden. Nach vielem hin und her habe ich die neue Originversion mit der alten aus dem Backup ersetzt und siehe da: Alles klappt.
Die Installation mit der neuen Origin war katastrophal. Das Laufwerk machte laute Geräusche, die Datantransferrate bewegte sich zwischen 2 und 4 MB/s, bei 99 % war Schluss. Das selbe bei Installation von den Images, die Datentransferrate war beim ersten Mal höher, so 10 bis 16 MB/s. Beim zweiten Versuch jedoch war sie genauso niedrig wie von den Orginaldatenträgern. Auch hier war bei 99 % Schluß.

Sollte Bedarf bestehen und andere das gleiche Problem haben, kann ich die alte Version gerne hochladen. 
Origin Ordner löschen. Den Origin Ordner aus dem Backup an seine Stelle kopieren. Offline gehen, Origin starten, dann kommt der Anmeldebildschirm (Falls angemeldet, startet Origin im Offlinemodus und geht automatisch in den Onlinemodus, wenn man die Internetverbinung wiederherstellt). Online gehen und anmelden (bzw warten, bis Origin auch online geht), dann klappts!


----------

